# New Shay for the Clear Lake Lumber Co. RR



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

On the way out to Arizona this winter Nancy and I stopped at the C&O historical society in Clifton Forge, Virginia. Dr. Rivet has mentioned earlier that he had seen a new Bachmann 2-truck Shay for sale in their shop. The price was reasonable, so it was added to the load of an already overstuffed Honda Pilot. 

This past Wednesday we went up to Prescott, Arizona for the day and while up there I went down to Dewey to pick up my K-27 that Stan Cedarleaf had modified for sound a battery power.

While at Stan's I asked him to print up some decals for my new Shay. Yesterday I put them on. As usual they went on easily and look great.

Thanks again Stan.


















Right now I have Kadee 831s on the Shay, but when I get back to Virginia I'll add some Kadees that are designed for the link and pin sockets on the Bachmann geared locos. 


Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking shay Chuck. Stan sure does nice work, doesn't he?

Doc


----------

